# Out of the park!



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Palin flipped every rock over and turned the 35 year senator inside out to expose the worms we call congress.

It couldn't have gone better.


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

I think she held her own and did better than the mainstream media thought she was going to do. IMO she connected with common people better than Joe. I got a kick out of the pundits afterwards who said Palin had had a tough week with the Katie Couric interview and all. Guess they forgot about the Couric interview with Joe Biden.






I love it when politicians screw up royally no matter which party they're from.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I wouldn't go that far. But the fact that she didn't go up in flames could be seen as a victory, considering the lead up to it. I would say that they both did pretty good. No major gaffes on either side, and Gwen Ifill didn't throw the game as hoped for by the right. I thought that Palin was lacking in details, but I am sure that this is due to the fact that I am a pinko commie.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It isn't gonna matter to the media if she crucified him or not, the left wing media is in full swing.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> but I am sure that this is due to the fact that I am a pinko commie.


Don't be so tuff on yourself "brotha". :wink: We don't think of you as such. Lacking a better judgement, maybe.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

As hard as it is to say, I gotta agree with Robert on this one. I think she did OK, but wish she would have had info to refute some of the numbers Biden was throwin around left and right. She was notably nervous at the start...but so was I !!!!!!!!! 

Biden was surprisingly calm and polite.

Was I the only one on the floor laughing when Biden said he had NEVER questioned someone's motives?

PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uke:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

IM NOT A NEWS OR POLITITION PERSON

I DID CATCH PART OF THE DEBATE TONIGHT

AND ALL I CAN SAY IS

GOMOMA


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think she did great but I wish she had taken the opportunity to blast him with Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, ect........ That might have been the coup-de-gras.

By the way, I went out this morning to find the BROWN SHIRTS had stolen every McCain sign in the area. I WILL NOT BE SILENCED! :******:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't know who won, but I do know who lost. The american people!

I still can't believe we have to choose between these four clowns! :eyeroll:

I couldn't stand listening to Biden blab the same crap as Obama. Yeah his comment about motives cracked me up too. The bottom line is I do not like most of his policies! And Obama's possibile SCOTUS appointments scare the crap outta me.

On the other side Palin had no substance to her responses, even ignoring some questions. And the "hockey mom" comments are getting old, is that what she is going to say to foriegn leaders when she has to meet with them? She seems to be playing up the common woman theme a bit too much!

uke:

Oh well, I think I will go kill something this weekend! :lol:


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

Palin dominated this debate in all aspects, poise, topics and calling out Biden when he got caught lying to the people. His biggest lie that he was called on by Palin was, when he said the ground commanders in Afganastan were telling him that no surge in any way would work in afganastan and Palin called him on it and he actually admitted it!

Biden is a bold faced liar, he always has been and Obama isn't any better!
At least when you know what your getting when McCain and Palin talk ....at least they talk to you from their heart and say what they believe in.......

PALIN FOR PREZ.........I mean VP then PREZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think she did great too. I think Biden did well. But Biden has a lot more experience in pulling the proverbial sweater over the public's eyes. I am waiting to hear on a few things today. She had called Biden out several times about his policies and past voting of which he refuted. I would like to see how much time she had actually caught him.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Not sure who "won" but it was SO refreshing to hear someone speak like a common person for once. She has a way of connecting with the majority of Americans.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

Biden looked like the same old politician that we know all too well. Palin's appeal is that she is a political outsider. Maybe the "hockey mom" comments are overplayed. What isn't overplayed is that she see's things from a unique perspective, uncommon to the inside the beltway crowd.  Kind of reminds me of the movie "Dave" where an ordinary citizen gets to sit in for the President. One of my favorite lines (and I'm sure it's not an exact quote) was when an accountant friend of Dave was looking over the "books" of government and said, if you ran a business like this you couldn't last a week.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Every time Palin attempted to answer a question, I thought of this guy:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

My wife told me that when she watched she saw
THE GOVERNMENT (BIDEN) versus THE CITIZEN (Palin).


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Everybody sees what they want to see... I would say these things are irrelevant, for that reason, but there's always a chance that somebody could pull a Stockdale and completely sink a campaign.


----------

